# M.2 SSD und PCIE Lanes.



## Predator2k (26. Mai 2018)

Servus.
Ich überlege mir wenn ich mir ein neues System zulege komplett auf m.2 umzusteigen, um den Kabelsalat im PC zu minimieren.

Ich würde mir gern ne 970 evo 1tb als System laufwerk und ne 860 evo 2tb als Datengrab zulegen, beides über die 2 m.2 slots laufen lassen auf Z370/Z390.

Nun die frage, würde mir das Lanes von der Graka klauen?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2018)

Nein weil diese Lan über dem Chipsatz des Mainboard angebunden sind und nicht über die Lan der CPU.
Es würde die Lan der Grafikkarte kosten würdest du mittels Adapterkarte die M.2 über ein PCIe der Grafikkarten anbinden würdest.


----------



## Predator2k (26. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein weil diese Lan über dem Chipsatz des Mainboard angebunden sind und nicht über die Lan der CPU.
> Es würde die Lan der Grafikkarte kosten würdest du mittels Adapterkarte die M.2 über ein PCIe der Grafikkarten anbinden würdest.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin halt bischen verunsichert, weil der8auer in nem Youtube zum Crosshair VII Hero sagt, dass wenn man den oberen m.2 slot benutzt der Graka nur noch 8 Lanes zur verfügung stehen.
Ist zwar nen AMD Board aber ka ob es bei Intel auch so ist.

Bei diesem Board hat man also nur noch 8 Lanes für die Graka wenn man 2x M.2 SSD verbaut

Ab Minute 2
YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2018)

Das ist mir auch neu und mir auch nicht bekannt ob es speziell bei AMD so ist.
Bei meinem Board kann ich 3x M.2 aufs Board einbauen und einen habe ich bereits verbaut und meine Grafikkarte läuft weiterhin mit 16x Lan.
In meinem Benutzerhandbuch steht nur mit dabei das jeder Slot(PCHs) mir jeweils immer zwei SATA Anschlüsse(insgesamt 6x SATA) weg nimmt.

Schau mal in dein Benutzerhandbuch ob dort was spezifisch darauf beschrieben wird.


----------



## Predator2k (27. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch neu und mir auch nicht bekannt ob es speziell bei AMD so ist.
> Bei meinem Board kann ich 3x M.2 aufs Board einbauen und einen habe ich bereits verbaut und meine Grafikkarte läuft weiterhin mit 16x Lan.
> In meinem Benutzerhandbuch steht nur mit dabei das jeder Slot mir jeweils immer zwei SATA Anschlüsse(insgesamt 6x SATA) weg nimmt.
> 
> Schau mal in dein Benutzerhandbuch ob dort was spezifisch darauf beschrieben wird.



Hast du x299?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2018)

Nein, steht in meiner Signatur. 
Mein 6700K hat nur 16x Lan.. siehe: https://ark.intel.com/products/88195/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_20-GHz


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juni 2018)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Bin halt bischen verunsichert, weil der8auer in nem Youtube zum Crosshair VII Hero sagt, dass wenn man den oberen m.2 slot benutzt der Graka nur noch 8 Lanes zur verfügung stehen.
> Ist zwar nen AMD Board aber ka ob es bei Intel auch so ist.
> 
> Bei diesem Board hat man also nur noch 8 Lanes für die Graka wenn man 2x M.2 SSD verbaut
> ...



Das Crosshair ist ein AM4-Mainboard und leider erlaubt AMDs X470-I/O-Hub nicht die Anbindung einer zweiten High-End-SSD mit voller Geschwindigkeit (die erste läuft bei AMD direkt über die CPU). Die meisten Hersteller halbieren (mehr oder minder) einfach die Geschwindigkeit, Asus kanibalisiert beim Crosshair VII stattdessen die Grafikkartenanbindung. Siehe auch AMD X470: Funf Platinen fur Ryzen 2000 im Video (wir können auch Video! Glauben wir jedenfalls.)
Auf Intel-Plattformen der letzten Jahre hat man dieses Ressourcenproblem nicht. Seit Skylake/Z170/H170/B150 haben die PCHs genug Lanes für mindestens eine, bei cleverem Board-Design respektive seit den 200er PCHs auch zwei bis drei SSDs mit voller Geschwindigkeit zu versorgen.
(Übrigens nicht gleichzeit/RAID kann man sich sparen. Aber im schnellen Wechsel oder auch einmal Lesen und einmal Schreiben simultan funktionieren ohne Limitierung.)


----------



## Predator2k (11. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Crosshair ist ein AM4-Mainboard und leider erlaubt AMDs X470-I/O-Hub nicht die Anbindung einer zweiten High-End-SSD mit voller Geschwindigkeit (die erste läuft bei AMD direkt über die CPU). Die meisten Hersteller halbieren (mehr oder minder) einfach die Geschwindigkeit, Asus kanibalisiert beim Crosshair VII stattdessen die Grafikkartenanbindung. Siehe auch AMD X470: Funf Platinen fur Ryzen 2000 im Video (wir können auch Video! Glauben wir jedenfalls.)
> Auf Intel-Plattformen der letzten Jahre hat man dieses Ressourcenproblem nicht. Seit Skylake/Z170/H170/B150 haben die PCHs genug Lanes für mindestens eine, bei cleverem Board-Design respektive seit den 200er PCHs auch zwei bis drei SSDs mit voller Geschwindigkeit zu versorgen.
> (Übrigens nicht gleichzeit/RAID kann man sich sparen. Aber im schnellen Wechsel oder auch einmal Lesen und einmal Schreiben simultan funktionieren ohne Limitierung.)



Also mir gefallen deine Mainboard Videos, sie sind immer sehr informativ.
Und ich kenne dieses Video bereits 

Ich war nur etwas Verunsichert, wenn ich mir ein Z370 Mittelklasse-Highend Board mit 8700k kaufe, ob dann bei 2 NVME meiner Graka Lanes geklaut werden.

Edit* irgendetwas ist beim zitieren falsch gelaufen^^


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2018)

Wie Torsten bereits schrieb ist es bei Intel nicht der Fall und so kannte ich es auch.
Das es mit AMD anders ist war mir auch nicht bekannt.

Bei deinem Zitat fehlt am ende die schliessende Klammer, daher wird es nicht richtig eingefügt und angezeigt.
Setzte mal diese Klammer noch am ende hinzu: 

```
]
```

Muss also so aussehen:

```
[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## Archimedes74 (20. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Crosshair ist ein AM4-Mainboard und leider erlaubt AMDs X470-I/O-Hub nicht die Anbindung einer zweiten High-End-SSD mit voller Geschwindigkeit (die erste läuft bei AMD direkt über die CPU). Die meisten Hersteller halbieren (mehr oder minder) einfach die Geschwindigkeit, Asus kanibalisiert beim Crosshair VII stattdessen die Grafikkartenanbindung. Siehe auch AMD X470: Funf Platinen fur Ryzen 2000 im Video (wir können auch Video! Glauben wir jedenfalls.)
> Auf Intel-Plattformen der letzten Jahre hat man dieses Ressourcenproblem nicht. Seit Skylake/Z170/H170/B150 haben die PCHs genug Lanes für mindestens eine, bei cleverem Board-Design respektive seit den 200er PCHs auch zwei bis drei SSDs mit voller Geschwindigkeit zu versorgen.
> (Übrigens nicht gleichzeit/RAID kann man sich sparen. Aber im schnellen Wechsel oder auch einmal Lesen und einmal Schreiben simultan funktionieren ohne Limitierung.)



Hallo Torsten,

Dein Beitrag macht mich neugierig. Ich dachte, ich hätte mir eine Meinung gebildet über dieses entsetzliche PCI Express Lane Sharing. Dennoch mußte ich feststellen, dass meine Auffassung wieder infrage gestellt wurde (Wie üblich alle 2 Wochen hierzu   ) Habe mir auch einige Deiner nützlichen Beiträge auf YouTube angesehen und die haben haben mich zumindest vor groben Fehlern bewahrt. Auch die Angaben bei den großen Online Kaufcentern, oder die Herstellerseiten machen mich eher irre, denn sie mir wirklich Auskunft über die Möglichkeiten der tatsächlichen Konfigurationen geben. Zumindest bei mir....

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich beim AM4 X470 wenigstens EINE M2 mit voller Power und eine GraKa mit voller Power  (CPU = 24 Lanes) anbinden, mehr aber nicht, oder? Ansonsten gibt's Sharing. Oder ist selbst das nicht drin? Wäre der KO für AM4. Denn ich versuche verzweifelt mir eine kleine Workstation zu bauen und überlege , welche Zutaten die richtigen wären. Bei AM4 Boards geht mir das Sharing richtig auf den Keks, bei Intel bin ich eher überrascht über die obigen Aussagen von Euch, dass ich selbst 2 oder mehr M2's bei voller Power anbinden kann (klingt natürlich excellent). Haben die 1152v2 CPU's bei Intel mehr als 16 Lanes ?

Mein Ziel ist es, wenigstens eine M2 x4 und eine GraKa x16 mit voller Geschwindigkeit, ohne Einbußen, anzubinden. Ebenso meine Soundblaster Karte x1 würde ich gerne verwursten und eine bestehende SATA 850 Pro von Samsung und eine WD Red, beide als Datenspeicher. Bei AM4 gefällt mir der Prozessor, der nicht nur zum Zocken geeignet ist, sondern duch die Multithreading Eigenschaften glänzt. Bei Intel bin ich sehr unerfahren, was die Architektur der Z390 angeht, wie Ihr aus obiger Aussage entnehmen könnt. Generell bin ich offen, was die Hersteller angeht. Ursprünglich wollte ich auch ECC Speicher  verwenden, aber das ist sekundär, da das über die genannten Chipsätze nicht geht, oder zumindst bei AM4 nicht im ECC Mode, obwohl ECC verwendbar (auch irgendwie skurril), bei Z390 ist das gar nicht vorgesehen. Je mehr schnelle Anschlüsse, desto besser, wenn zum Beispiel noch Platz für ne Thunderbolt-Karte wäre, wär das schon toll, aber kein Muss. Mit USB 3.1 Gen2 kann man auch schon  gut leben.

Da blieben mir dann nur die XEON Boards übrig, oder TR4, aber die XEON Teile sind mir zu teuer und bei TR4 gefällt mir die TDP nicht, denn ich habe schon eine Heizung zuhause , die X299 sollen aber auch ganz gut heizen. Anyway, AM4 oder Z390 sollte es sein. Wenn Ihr da Empfehlungen habt, ich wäre sehr dankbar, für jede Info.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2019)

Die Sockel-1151-CPUs haben nur 16 freie 3.0-Lanes und damit sogar weniger als ihre AM4-Gegenstücke (20 freie). Aber die Sockel-1151-I/O-Hubs haben bis zu 24 3.0-Lanes, die für die M.2-Anbindung genutzt werden können. Wie gesagt nicht für simulatanes Lesen oder Schreiben, weil die Datentransferrate vom I/O-Hub zur CPU nur vier Lanes entspricht, aber solange man die SSDs abwechselnd nutzt stört das ja nicht. Bei AMD liegt das Limit dagegen bei I/O-Hub-angebundenen SSDs bei einem Exemplar mit 16 GBit/s (wahlweise PCI-E 2.0 ×4 oder in einigen wenigen Fällen 3.0 ×2). Sobald man beim AM4 die CPU-Lanes für eine Grafikkarte (3.0 ×16) und die primäre SSD (3.0 ×4) vergeben hat, ist die Plattform also weitestgehend ausgereizt. 2/3/4 würden TR4 erfordern.

Eine Grafikkarte, eine M.2, eine Soundkarte und ein paar SATA-Laufwerke klappen aber bei allen Sockeln, da nur die beiden erstgenannten nach 3.0-Ressourcen verlangen. Zu ECC kann ich wenig beitragen – PCGH-Leser fragen quasi nicht danach, eigene Tests haben wir nie gemacht.


----------



## Archimedes74 (22. Januar 2019)

Danke, Torsten. 
Ich denke, das reicht mir als hinreichende Antwort, um mein System zu bauen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## ForceScout (23. Januar 2019)

Danke, sehr informativ zu lesen.
Hatte auch das Video von Roman vor einiger Zeit gesehen, aber mich noch nicht weiter mit der Sache beschäftigt. 
Dann kann ich ja ohne Bedenken eine zweite m. 2 auf mein z370 klatschen! (ich liebe die teile, endlich weniger Kabelsalat)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Januar 2019)

Bitte beachten: Das war nur die Kurzfassung der Plattform-Eigenschaften. Nur weil man mit einem Z370 so etwas machen kann, heißt das nicht, dass es auch auf jedem Mainboard optimal implementiert wurde. Zwar sind mir keine Modelle mit langsameren M.2-Ports oder Lane-Sharing zur GPU bekannt, es aber welche, bei denen für die Nutzung des zweiten M.2 zwei SATA-Ports deaktiviert werden.


----------



## csice (7. März 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Sockel-1151-CPUs haben nur 16 freie 3.0-Lanes und damit sogar weniger als ihre AM4-Gegenstücke (20 freie). Aber die Sockel-1151-I/O-Hubs haben bis zu 24 3.0-Lanes, die für die M.2-Anbindung genutzt werden können. Wie gesagt nicht für simulatanes Lesen oder Schreiben, weil die Datentransferrate vom I/O-Hub zur CPU nur vier Lanes entspricht, aber solange man die SSDs abwechselnd nutzt stört das ja nicht. Bei AMD liegt das Limit dagegen bei I/O-Hub-angebundenen SSDs bei einem Exemplar mit 16 GBit/s (wahlweise PCI-E 2.0 ×4 oder in einigen wenigen Fällen 3.0 ×2). Sobald man beim AM4 die CPU-Lanes für eine Grafikkarte (3.0 ×16) und die primäre SSD (3.0 ×4) vergeben hat, ist die Plattform also weitestgehend ausgereizt. 2/3/4 würden TR4 erfordern.



Hallo Torsten gibt es mittlerweile ein AM4 Board wo ich 1x Graka + 2 m.2 SSDs voll ausreizen kann? SATA slots brauche ich max. 4 Stück


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. März 2019)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Bis deutlich potentere I/O-Hubs erscheinen, rechne ich auch nicht mehr damit.


----------

